
The robocall crisis will never be fixed - pwg
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/04/the-robocall-crisis-will-never-totally-be-fixed/
======
ardy42
> The robocall crisis will never be fixed

...only if everyone resolves to restrict themselves to only using
_ineffective_ mitigation techniques.

I think the robocall problem can be fixed easily. Unlike email, the telephone
network has sufficient _existing_ billing infrastructure that could be
exploited to make robocalls uneconomical. Just bill everyone $0.01 (or
whatever) per outgoing call after the first 1000 per account per month; and
have the carriers bill each other $0.01 for each _incoming_ call to their
networks.

A solution like this is necessary, especially since calls lack much of the
texture required for email spam-filtering techniques.

